

Multiplayer JS Coding Game, Now Open Source - BenjaminCoe
https://github.com/attachmentsme/js-hack

======
BenjaminCoe
I decided to open source the multiplayer JavaScript hacking game I wrote a few
weeks ago, since I don't have time to continue adding to it.

------
kevincennis
This is really well done.

Sort of reminds me of Project Euler challenges, only a little easier. The
GitHub integration is a nice touch, too.

